# What should I look for in the vintage bikes I buy?



## satellitebeach (Jul 14, 2011)

I bought a cheap old Hercules out of a guy's garage, basically just to see if I would like bringing an old bike back from the dead and I've loved it. Now that I know it is something that I won't burn out on, I would really like to buy one that is really worth spending a few dollars on. I know everyone is going to have different opinions on this but what are some of the brands and features that are most desirable on vintage road/touring bikes? Any information would be greatly appreciated. (even if you could tell me a good book to pick up that would lay more of it out for me)


----------



## JOEL (Jul 15, 2011)

Quality frame materials (such as Reynolds 531, Columbus, ect) and workmanship. Check for rust and crash damage.
Mid to high-end components.

There are 1000's of brands out there. Some common ones such as early Treks are rapidly going up in value. Many obscure and high quality hand-built bikes are overlooked by some. Do your homework and learn to recognise quality.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jul 16, 2011)

For vintage lightweight bikes I hang out at this forum, they really dig herculeses and the fancy stuff, too;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage


----------



## curtis odom (Jul 17, 2011)

Research until you find something that you become passionate about. 
You are posting under "Lightweight", this has different meanings to different people, everything from an old three speed to top of the line road and track racing bikes. Much of this tends to be of European origin. Maybe you will choose to collect by the the country or the decade?


----------



## jackomeano (Oct 29, 2011)

*Vintage lightweight*

If your looking for a great bicycle that ride even better.
 For all my years of riding nothing compares to the Italian workmanship ( of the past) Derosa, Lazzeretti, Bianchi,Atala, Dei, and many others. And Camponolo Parts rule.
Although a Zeus bicycle I have not rode... (Spanish)
But then again if your just going for a look find a cheap frame and build a bike!
Good luck


----------

